
Sex censorship killed the internet we love - exar0815
https://www.engadget.com/2019/01/31/sex-censorship-killed-internet-fosta-sesta/
======
hiccuphippo
So don't use Google? It's their website, they are allowed to remove whatever
they don't want from there. The beauty of the internet is that you can build
your own blog, your own social network, your own ad network, your own
congresists. We have the tools to do it. If there exists such an article then
that means there's an opportunity to build those things.

~~~
drallison
hiccuphippo is wrong here. Violet Blue was arguing that censorship by Internet
infrastructure systems (Google, Tumblr, Instagram, etc.) is destroying the
free-for-all of information including material about sex, kink communities,
and so forth. By adopting censorship policies the Internet infrastructure
providers make the world less free and less interesting. I agree.

~~~
neuralRiot
People don't really undersatnd the power of their small choices, Google is
just another business if they find enough people is leaving their services
because of the filters they will surely eliminate them.

